# At the IR/RF Crossroad



## Rich Purdum (Mar 23, 2012)

Having solved my video cabling problem I now need to tackle the move of equipment into the closet(s). I have two closets with (eventually) two sets of equipment (receiver/direct tv box/dvd player), one in our great room and one in the master bedroom. I've scanned the posts on this forum to learn as much as I can and now need to come to a decision.

Initially I was leaning towards the IR repeater solution. I have an available CAT5e and RG6 run for each closet. As near as I can tell, the Hot Link XI CAT-5 IR Repeater would do the job without worrying about programming of an universal remote and the potential problems that entails. It seems the only issue might be an IR frequency problem between an existing remote and the repeater.

On further reading, I started to warm up to the RF alternative. It seems to have some fairly robust capabilities to control a wide variety of devices/manufacturers without too much fiddling with the programming. (Many years ago I picked up a Sony universal remote and got it to work, but it was painful and the wife didn't use it much.) The URC RF20/PowerBlaster offering looks like a good candidate. My main concern is having two systems and the potential for conflict. (Is this a "zone" problem?) The closets are maybe 30 feet apart.

I'm not in for a "high end" solution but also want whatever I purchase to work.

Any suggestions, tips, hints and more info on pros/cons afre greatly appreciated.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I've wired many an wired IR repeater as well as the IR-to-RF-to-IR solution. In my experience the wired approach (and you already have cat5) works best. Using products like Powermid (sp??) work if you have one or two components to control, but if you are putting everything but the monitor (TV) in a closet, my vote is to go with a wired IR repeater.

One word of caution, the older repeaters didn't like plasma TVs very much and would cause them to "lock-up." You may have to play with the IR sensor's placement if you have a plasma set.

Just my 2¢...as you stated there are pros and cons to each.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

I have installed tons of IR repeater systems and now recommend RF. Why? Primarily for the single fact that RF does not require line of sight. I do not know how many times my wife (and others) will complain about no sound or no picture while she was looking out the window with the remote and the macro could not complete. Granted some of this can be remedied via HDMI control but often times that is not completely reliable depending on your TV, AVR and or pre-pro.

If you have the luxury of starting from scratch go RF. Good control systems are everything. It is frustrating to see so many spend thousands on an amplifier, TV, source component and then try to get by with a $30 universal remote. Just my $.02.

JD

If you are looking at the URC line of product which is very good you would need a narrow band RF remote and a base station like the MRF-260. If this is not an option and you have CAT5 between your closets you could use the RF20 and IR blaster to control equipment in both. Just extend the IR between closets. You could run into problems if you have identical equipment in both closets though as everything will be getting the same IR command simultaneously.


----------



## Rich Purdum (Mar 23, 2012)

Gary and J.D.

Thanks for the inputs. I was leaning towards a pure RF approach since it seems simpler but continue to worry about the ability of an universal to mimic the native functions of the device specific control unit. I figure if I go RF for the great room equipment, I can then try the remote from the master bedroom. If it works I'll go IR there. If it doesn't that's fine too. My house has exterior walls that were built using ICF which means they're 6" thick concrete. I think I may have two thicknesses between the two closet locations which should (I suppose) attenuate the RF signal a bit? We'll see.

Thanks again

Rich


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Rich Purdum said:


> Gary and J.D.
> 
> Thanks for the inputs. I was leaning towards a pure RF approach since it seems simpler but continue to worry about the ability of an universal to mimic the native functions of the device specific control unit. I figure if I go RF for the great room equipment, I can then try the remote from the master bedroom. If it works I'll go IR there. If it doesn't that's fine too. My house has exterior walls that were built using ICF which means they're 6" thick concrete. I think I may have two thicknesses between the two closet locations which should (I suppose) attenuate the RF signal a bit? We'll see.
> 
> ...


As stated, there are pros and cons to both approaches. There are multiple RF systems; which are you considering?


----------



## Rich Purdum (Mar 23, 2012)

Gary, 

I was leaning toward the URC RF20 and PowerBlaster combo package. At around $70 from Amazon it's within my price range and seems to have enough features for my needs. I've got a DirectTV DVR, a Sony STRDH820 receiver, a Sony BD player, an older Sony CD player and an ancient Technics FM receiver for audio only in the closet and a Mitsubishi WD-60735 monitor. Pretty simple setup as near as I can tell. Let me know if there are other alternatives to consider.

Rich


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Someone may have another option, but my experience with URC products has been good. The package looks like a good system. I have a URC remote and loved it until my system out-grew its capabilities. This was *my* fault- not the URC's- as I didn't look far enough into the future when I bought it.


----------



## Rich Purdum (Mar 23, 2012)

Gary...thanks. I think I'll go that route and report back on this thread once I get things working (or not!).

Rich


----------



## Rich Purdum (Mar 23, 2012)

Got the URC package installed and it works great. Didn't need the emitters in my equipment closet. Their published codes worked for everything except for my old Technics FM receiver and my old Sony CD changer. Used the learn function for the changer...just need to find the remote for the Technics and I'm done. The only "problem" is the remote works from the master bedroom too so I'll have to find another approach when I get around to that setup. Most importantly, the wife seems to like it. Time to clear the coffee table and move on to the next project...speaker setup for the steam room.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Rich Purdum said:


> Most importantly, the wife seems to like it.


That is a big deal! There's something to be said for a high WAF!! 

I'm glad that it's working-out for you! URC seems to make quality products!! :TT


----------



## Rich Purdum (Mar 23, 2012)

I really like the URC RF20. It's done just about everything I've needed (so far). The only "glitch" was the PowerOn/PowerOff "punch through" which works just fine as per their spec. However my Sony AVR treats "power on/off" as a toggle and does not seem to have discrete on and off commands. Works fine on the DirectTV box and the Mitsubishi. I do think URC could save some money and lose the lame setup DVD...just IMHO.


----------



## DeuceTrinal (May 7, 2012)

Try other codes such as input, enter, left/right/up/down, as sometimes those will power on the gear too. Then you use a macro with that command for power on, and for power off you send input (or whichever works for on), followed by the toggle power command a few seconds later (once unit is fully on and can accept IR). This ensures that it is off when commanded to be. Depending on how long you have to wait for the power on before you can send power off, this can be an annoying macro on URC gear. In that case I just add power buttons on relevant pages, in case things get out of sync.


----------



## AllenS (Dec 6, 2011)

Rich,

You did get it to work with your DirectTV DVR? I was thinking about getting this bundle as well, but one of the reviews on Amazon said it did not work with DirectTV DVR boxes.


----------

